# Conquest of Bloodsworn Vale [OOC]



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

Players, please use this thread for all OOC discussion, unless it pertains directly to something which is happening in the IC thread. Thanks!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 3, 2007)

Double Post! Moderators Feel Free To Delete! !

Could Someone report this to be deleted?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 3, 2007)

*First Post*

First OOC post! Woo hooo!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm thinking of taking my 6th lvl feat to be Leadership and attracting a 4th lvl LG Paladin of Iomedae -- someone who is helping me "spread the word" of our Goddess across this land.

My leadership score would be 9, with one subtracted for attracting a cohort of a different alignment (LG vs. NG), I only need a 6 to attract a lvl 4 cohort.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 4, 2007)

OK, ready to roll!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 4, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of taking my 6th lvl feat to be Leadership and attracting a 4th lvl LG Paladin of Iomedae -- someone who is helping me "spread the word" of our Goddess across this land.
> 
> My leadership score would be 9, with one subtracted for attracting a cohort of a different alignment (LG vs. NG), I only need a 6 to attract a lvl 4 cohort.



All right, go ahead and put together a character sheet for the paladin, s@squ@tch. I'll review it along with the PC sheets, and let you know if I see any issues there.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 4, 2007)

I want to give you guys the chance to go ahead and do some role-playing, and to introduce your characters to one another. In the second post of the In Character thread, I've pasted a copy of a notice which has led each of your characters to seek fame and fortune in the Bloodsworn Vale. Please go ahead and role-play in the present scene, wherein the characters have been traveling together for several days, and so have had the opportunity to get to know one another. 

The game proper will start with the arrival at Fort Thorn, so consider this the setting of the stage and the establishment of the party.

Have fun!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 4, 2007)

FreeXenon, a relationship between Aelish and Sir Torlgrith is certainly something that could be pre-existing, if you want to pursue that avenue.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 4, 2007)

YOA,

His character background has Shandul growing up in the area. Are you happy with that? If so, Ill have him join the group at the point on the journey you've just described.

'N


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 4, 2007)

Sounds good to me sign me up. 
How well am I going to know this chap?

YOA[sblock]It will be easier for me once the information  knowldge checks has been passed to me: knowledge about the Bloodsworn Vale, its inhabitants, the players and the Captain and anything else. I am going to try to be patient.   [/sblock]



			
				YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> FreeXenon, a relationship between Aelish and Sir Torlgrith is certainly something that could be pre-existing, if you want to pursue that avenue.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 4, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> YOA,
> 
> His character background has Shandul growing up in the area. Are you happy with that? If so, Ill have him join the group at the point on the journey you've just described.
> 
> 'N



Sure, that will be fine, Boddynock.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 7, 2007)

Just got my MIC yesterday - should have Percivilis and Jerivan complete soon.  What is the timeline for beginning?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 8, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Just got my MIC yesterday - should have Percivilis and Jerivan complete soon.  What is the timeline for beginning?



I'm hoping not too much longer.

The combo of the move, internet issues, and a wicked summer cold have made these last couple weeks much less smooth than I would like, but the game will go on....just not quite as quickly as I thought. Thanks for being patient, y'all!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 11, 2007)

OK, Percivilis & Jerivan's sheets are up.  Please review.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 11, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OK, Percivilis & Jerivan's sheets are up.  Please review.



Will do! I'm just about to undertake the task of character sheet review for all the PCs. It shouldn't be too much longer before we can begin the game proper.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 11, 2007)

All righty, my first character sheet review is completed!

Boddynock,

Shandul looks largely complete to me, but I do just have one point of clarification, regarding his  armor and shield. If I understand correctly the properties of his darkwood shield and wildwood armor, shouldn't his Touch AC be 13, and his ACP be zero? Unless I've missed something...?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 12, 2007)

FreeXenon,

I'm working on reviewing Aelish's sheet, and I have a couple of quick questions.

First, I'm not sure about that +4 to damage for his throwing axes. Those aren't finesse weapons, so I'm not sure where that came from.

Also, I thought I'd mention that I figured his hit points at 33, so you can go ahead and snag the 2 extra if you like.

There may be more questions yet to come, I'm not finished with him yet.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 12, 2007)

FreeXenon,

Here's another question about Aelish...

Are you sure about the price of his Mithral Breastplate +1? I figure that armor as costing 5200 gp, and thus out of the allowable price range. Discuss?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 12, 2007)

ethandrew,

I just realized that your character still needs an equipment list to be fully completed. I'll be ready to review him soon, do you have an ETA for completion?


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 12, 2007)

hmm, soon I hope? I just need to make a spellbook and then buy some scrolls. I'm moving at the end of next week so things have been hectic lately. Does everything else check out fine, though?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 12, 2007)

> *Weapon Finesse:* With a *light weapon*, rapier, whip, or spiked chain made for a creature of your size category, you may use your Dexterity modifier instead of your Strength modifier on attack rolls. If you carry a shield, its armor check penalty applies to your attack rolls.



and a Throwing Axe is a light weapon?


> *Light Melee Weapons:* Axe, throwing 	8 gp 	1d4 	1d6 	×2 	10 ft. 	2 lb. 	Slashing



?? or am I reading it wrong?

*Mithril Breastplate*.. Crap! Your right : +4000gp  (Medium Mithril) +1000gp (+1) + base price...
Grrr.... OK - off with the +1

*HP: *Yea! More HP!!!!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 12, 2007)

FreeXenon,

Weapon Finesse does improve the attack roll for the throwing axes, but not the damage, which is what I was questioning. You've got an extra +4 on the damage roll, which I don't think should be there. The attack modifier looks fine.

Thanks for fixing the breastplate.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 12, 2007)

*Insightful Strike*

Ahhh... I see. 

The *Insightful Strike* class ability from *Swashbuckler* base class in the Complete War gives intelligence bonus to damage with any Finessable weapon (CWar, P12). This damage is subject to normal bonus damage immunities however. 

This is where the +4 to my Elven Thin Blade and the throwing axe comes from, for which my Long Spear does not gain. Poor Long Spear.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 12, 2007)

FX,

I started up a question thread over on the rules forum, and I received a bit of help with the Insightful Strike/Finesse matter. Check it out here if you like.

Apparently, at issue is the fact that the throwing axe is a ranged weapon, and not a melee weapon. So, in fact, Insightful Strike does not apply the extra damage to axes at range. Which, to be logical, only seems right, because it's hard (for me anyway) to imagine hurling a throwing axe with much finesse.

So, the damage for Aelish's throwing axe should just be 1d6.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 12, 2007)

Azgulor,

In my initial glance at Aldur's sheet, it looks like you shorted him a little bit on his ability scores. Allowing for racial adjustments, it looks to me like his stats as they stand are a 28 point buy. You can go ahead and increase that to a 32, and then also bump up one stat for level advancement.

Please let me know if you have any questions about this.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 12, 2007)

That makes sense for the throwing part, but it should still work for melee attacks, right?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 12, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That makes sense for the throwing part, but it should still work for melee attacks, right?



That is correct!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 12, 2007)

Gotcha!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 13, 2007)

Players,

If you haven't visited the In Character thread for awhile, now would be a great time to head back over there and post something. I've just updated it with an intro point for Boddynock's character, so this is the perfect time for introductions, and the chance to role-play some interaction with your fellow PCs.

I know that I haven't finished reviewing all of the character sheets yet, but that doesn't mean the game can't move forward in character with some role-playing, right? Thanks!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 14, 2007)

Boddynock and Azgulor,

Since I have questions for both of you about your character sheets, and you haven't weighed in, I'll put a call out for you on the title...

Please check in as soon as you can, thanks!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 14, 2007)

s@squ@tch,

I've gone over Percivillis the Pure now, and just have a couple of comments....

It looks like his attack bonus with his MW Morningstar should be +7, not +6 (due to overlooked MW bonus, presumably).

Diplomacy total mod should be +14, due to synergy bonus from Sense Motive.

Also, if you could, I'm going to need some more info about the following (source and effect added to the sheet if possible)

1. Lesser Weapon Crystal of Energy Assault (source only, as you already listed the effect)

2. Dimension Boots

3. Fleeting Fame spell

Note that I haven't gone over the paladin cohort as of yet, I'll post separate comments for him.

Thanks!
YOA


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 14, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Boddynock and Azgulor,
> 
> Since I have questions for both of you about your character sheets, and you haven't weighed in, I'll put a call out for you on the title...
> 
> Please check in as soon as you can, thanks!



Sorry, forgot to check this thread recently.  I'll correct Aldur's sheet a little later today.

Thanks,

Azgulor


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 14, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Sorry, forgot to check this thread recently.  I'll correct Aldur's sheet a little later today.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Azgulor



Thanks, Az!

I'll remove your name from the Shout Out in the title...


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry, YOA. Things have been hectic. I'm at work at the moment but I'll check the details of the armour tonight and post a clarification. I'll also post an entry in the IC thread ASAP.

'Nock


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 15, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Sorry, YOA. Things have been hectic. I'm at work at the moment but I'll check the details of the armour tonight and post a clarification. I'll also post an entry in the IC thread ASAP.
> 
> 'Nock



Thanks, and no problem. I just thought since we had hit a bit of a lull, that maybe some of you weren't checking the threads so much.

Removing the 'Calling' tag now...


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 15, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Azgulor,
> 
> In my initial glance at Aldur's sheet, it looks like you shorted him a little bit on his ability scores. Allowing for racial adjustments, it looks to me like his stats as they stand are a 28 point buy. You can go ahead and increase that to a 32, and then also bump up one stat for level advancement.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions about this.




Ok, I reviewed the character sheet and see where I messed up.  I bumped up Wis, Cha, and Con.  If I've figured correctly, (please double-check me since I've apparently had one braincramp already) the stat spend shoud be:

*Str: * 8 pts to take it to 15, +1 for 4th level ability gain = *16*
*Dex:* 4 pts to take it to *12* [12]
*Con:* 8 pts to take it to 15, +2 for racial bonus = *17* [20]
*Int:* 4 pts to take it to *12*  [24]
*Wis:* 4 pts to take it to *12* [28]
*Cha:* 4 pts to take it to 12, -2 racial penalty = *10* [32]

I also added Aldur's languages which I'd forgotten to list and corrected his HP total.  I had been toying with building him with a 18 Con.  Didn't reduce his HP total when I settled on 17 and that's probably where I went off course with the stat totals.

Thanks for the catch!

Azgulor


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 16, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Shandul looks largely complete to me, but I do just have one point of clarification, regarding his  armor and shield. If I understand correctly the properties of his darkwood shield and wildwood armor, shouldn't his Touch AC be 13, and his ACP be zero? Unless I've missed something...?



The wildwood chain shirt has an ACP of -1, but I had forgotten that the MW requirement of magic armour means that that improves to 0, so yes, his ACP is indeed 0.

On rereading the SRD I discover that magical bonuses to armour and shields are enhancement bonuses, and so do not apply against touch attacks. So you're right: his touch attack AC is, indeed, 13.

I've amended the character sheet to reflect this.

'Nock


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 18, 2007)

FreeXenon and Boddynock, you guys are doing a great job role-playing over on the IC thread, thanks!

I know that s@squ@tch has been on vacation, and ethandrew is getting ready to move, but I'm still hoping we can see a bit more from each character before I advance the scene.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> s@squ@tch,
> 
> I've gone over Percivillis the Pure now, and just have a couple of comments....
> 
> ...




Updated the above


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 20, 2007)

s@squ@tch, no need to change Fleeting Fame, I just wanted to know what it does. Thanks for making the requested updates! 

Percivilis is good to go now. Paladin still pending...


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 20, 2007)

Azgulor,

Thanks for fixing Aldur's ability scores, they look correct now. I have examined the rest of his character sheet, and I see the following corrections that need to be made:

**Reflex Bonus should be +3 not +4 (one extra point from incorrect DEx mod)

**AC has one extra point from incorrect DEX mod

**2 more skill points to assign (33 total)

**Total attack bonus for Battleaxe and Warhammer should be +11 (BAB plus Weapon Focus plus Magical Enhancement)

Once these are corrected, he is ready to go!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 20, 2007)

s@squ@tch,

Well, I began looking at Jerivan, and I realized you built him with a 32 point buy, just like Percivilis. And, I realized I should have thought to tell you what I'm about to tell you before now...I'm really sorry.

I'd prefer if Jerivan, as a cohort, not a PC, didn't have quite the same power level as the other characters. I'm thinking maybe a 28 point buy would be in order.

Would it be a terrible amount of trouble to ask you to rework him with the lesser ability scores in mind? Pretty please?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 20, 2007)

ethandrew,

I've begun looking at Besik, at least on a rudimentary level. One question I do have right off the bat...what are his prohibited schools?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 20, 2007)

No problem - Jerivan now updated with a 28 pt buy -- but I will not give up the *+5 vorpal, holy avenger longsword!*


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 20, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> ethandrew,
> 
> I've begun looking at Besik, at least on a rudimentary level. One question I do have right off the bat...what are his prohibited schools?




Once I'm settled in more from my move I will be able to really flesh out Besik fully. But Necromancy and Abjuration will be the prohibited schools.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 21, 2007)

I finally finished with the character, a little belated I know. I posted him up in the Rogue's Gallery. If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 21, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Azgulor,
> 
> Thanks for fixing Aldur's ability scores, they look correct now. I have examined the rest of his character sheet, and I see the following corrections that need to be made:
> 
> ...



  Changes made.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for keeping things rolling In Character! 

At long last, the scene will advance to Fort Thorn later this afternoon! 

Huzzah!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 22, 2007)

In recognition of the fact that at least one PC has some familiarity with Fort Thorn, I have gone ahead and keyed up all of the Fort map. There are no 'spoilers' there per se, but do keep in mind the distinction between player and character knowledge. 

If you haven't visited the original post of the IC thread in a while, now would be a good time. 

Also, please keep in mind that I'd rather not fragment the party right now, in order to keep my workload manageable. I mention this because some of you appear to want to head for the keep, others for the tavern. Consider the 'meta' game in how you role-play the outcome of these discussions, please?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

I updated my last post to help facilitate keeping us together.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2007)

s@s, I'll address that here.

My guess is no. After the reaction Besik received when he initially presented his ability, he probably would keep it hush hush after a while. And until I get the mechanical process our good DM wants to utilize, I probably won't. I don't want to assume or step on any feet, but I can imagine most of you think he's just some elven wizard (he is) who thinks he's better than the rest of them (he does).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2007)

> who thinks he's better than the rest of them (he does).




Better than the rest of the PC's, or other elven wizards?


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2007)

Let's say both. Why do you think he's a transmuter? He thinks everything is suboptimal and needs to be changed for the better.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2007)

As an addendum, I'm sure if you wanted to think particular nasty thoughts Besik's way he can pick up on the emotion of the person and tap into their minds... in other words, if you had something to _say_ to Besik but didn't want to _speak_ it, you could just _think_ your thoughts instead.

Sorry, went italics happy.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 23, 2007)

Right, let me address the issue of the telepathy, which presents certain challenges in this environment.

ethandrew, I think it fair to assume that for NPCs, Besik will pick up certain surface thoughts that, for the most part, will be consistent with that character's station and role. The gate guards, for instance, are just average guys doing their job. They have thoughts and opinions about the job, their fellow guards, Captian Tolgrith, their families, etc., but unless something important stands out, I'm not going to get into a lot of detail. If you want to ask specific questions (say, to aid with a gather info, bluff, or similar skill check), I'll offer more details. If someone is lying to the party, or trying to trick Besik, etc., I'll offer up details on those exceptions to the rule as those situations come up.

Now, as for his relations with other PCs, I think it wise to tread carefully. You don't want to ascribe thoughts or motivations to the others characters that their players do not intend. In regard to this, maybe your fellow players can help you out by offering specific thoughts in italics, as you mentioned, as an alternate form of dialogue. Or, even if they might offer up some information about a PCs mood or state of mind...these could be things that Besik would pick up on and respond to, and thus be very perceptive and aware of what's going on in the minds of his associates. In short, I think it will require a strong spirit of cooperation to role-play Besik appropriately. Hopefully, everyone can come on board with this, and we can have a telepathic PC who is interesting and dynamic, without being burdensome to the other players.

I hope that helps.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Now, as for his relations with other PCs, I think it wise to tread carefully. You don't want to ascribe thoughts or motivations to the others characters that their players do not intend. In regard to this, maybe your fellow players can help you out by offering specific thoughts in italics, as you mentioned, as an alternate form of dialogue. Or, even if they might offer up some information about a PCs mood or state of mind...these could be things that Besik would pick up on and respond to, and thus be very perceptive and aware of what's going on in the minds of his associates. In short, I think it will require a strong spirit of cooperation to role-play Besik appropriately. Hopefully, everyone can come on board with this, and we can have a telepathic PC who is interesting and dynamic, without being burdensome to the other players.



Interesting thoughts *YOA* I will try to remember this.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 23, 2007)

Believe it or not, yes, I am still finding time to review character sheets. So...

ethandrew, some comments about Besik's sheet...

**Sense Motive should be modified by WIS not CHA (so a +1 mod, not -1)

**From my math, I think you spent 2 too may skill points. I figured 36 points from Wizard, 12 from Master Specialist, and 6 from Mindbender, for a total of 54. I believe you assigned 56 ranks. Can you double check for me?

**Does he have one too many feats? I think he should only have three...

Please take a look at these things, and I'll let you know if I see anything else. Thanks!


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll have to take a look in a few hours once I get home from work. If I remember off the top of my head I have a lot of cross-class skills, so I can understand how confusion would arise. I'm not sure what feats are listed, but I know that Greater Spell Focus comes from the Master Specialist class, so if there are four feats listed and that's one of them, there you go. But I'll get this fixed soon.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay, I've got 56 ranks as well, so cancel out Know. Planes, doesn't really fit. Feats, you're right, one too many, no Eschew Materials. And you're right on Sense Motive. I'll fix those post-haste.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 24, 2007)

ethandrew,

Thanks for making those corrections to Besik's sheet. Now...I have a few more things that I'm questioning.

**I figure his saves as FORT +5, REF +5, WILL +10. These numbers do not agree with what you have. Can you double check these please?

**I think his Ranged Attack mod should be +5, and his Grapple mod +1.

**I think his combat stats with longbow should be Attack +5 for 1d8-1 damage (don't forget that low STR penalties do apply)

**Besik's skills that are modified by INT are all one low, since his INT modifier is now +5...with headband of Intellect.

Sorry, I'm a nitpicker! I still have to review fully his equipment and spells, but I wanted to draw your attention to these things.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't worry about it, I make mistakes too and it's good to have it all fleshed out. How I usually do my multiclassed wizards is just look at what a straight 6th level wizard would have, Fort +2, Refl +2, Will +5, the adjust accordingly. Now I neglected the good fort bonus for the one level of mindbender, so that would increase it a little. If I just apply the straight bonuses listed, I'd have:

Wizard 3
Fort +1, Refl +1, Will +3
Master Specialist 2
Fort +0, Refl +0, Will +3
Mindbender 1
Fort +2, Refl +0, Will +2

Total
Fort +3, Refl +1, Will +8

With Mods and Cloak of Resistance
Fort +5, Refl +5, Will +10

So yeah, I suppose you're right about that. Same thing with the base attack bonuses, I figure an 6th level wizard with bad progression would be at +3. Add the +3 Dex to get +6. I'm fine with either way, just let me know what you'd prefer.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 24, 2007)

ethandrew,

Yeah, I'd rather calculate saves and BAB using each class individually, not just considering him as a 6th level wizard (even though he does cast spells as such).


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2007)

That's perfectly fine with me. I'll make those changes now.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks, ethandrew! I just have one more correction...

**Modifier for INT based skills should be +5, not +4. (increased due to the headband of intellect)

And, a couple of questions: 

**What spells does he have memorized currently?

**Any other gear carried besides the longbow and magic items?

With that, Besik should be done!


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 25, 2007)

I think for the majority of his time not spent out adventuring (on days like today for instance) he will have heavily non-combat spells ready. This is making me want to formulate two different spell lists: one for days when he's not expecting anything rash and days when he does. I should have these for you by tonight is my hope.

As for other equipment, I'll come up with a short list by tonight as well.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I think for the majority of his time not spent out adventuring (on days like today for instance) he will have heavily non-combat spells ready. This is making me want to formulate two different spell lists: one for days when he's not expecting anything rash and days when he does. I should have these for you by tonight is my hope.
> 
> As for other equipment, I'll come up with a short list by tonight as well.



Great, thanks!


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2007)

I will let you know which one I choose for the day and whether I prepare anything differently.

Non-Combat:
1st: Unseen Servant, Mage Armor, Mount, Tenser’s Floating Disc, Disguise Self, Charm Person
2nd: Rope Trick, Spider Climb, Gust of Wind, Invisibility, Darkness
3rd: Fly, Leomund’s Tiny Hut, Tongues, Haste

Combat:
1st: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Enlarge Person, Reduce Person, Unseen Servant
2nd: Bull’s Strength, Invisibility, Glitterdust, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility
3rd: Fireball, Haste, Fly, Stinging Cloud


Edit: I updated the rogue's gallery with a basic equipment list


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm not sure if everyone has been really busy, of if there just isn't much you want to say here at the Boar's Bones. I'll give it a little longer, then go ahead and advance the scene to the keep and the meeting with Sir Tolgrith.

YOA


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 27, 2007)

Oops, sorry YOA - I lost track.  

I'll post something tomorrow (just off to bed now).

'N


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm ready.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 28, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong -

The 'group' has not adventured before together, we only know each other from being in the caravan that was headed towards the Fort, correct? 

So we would still be in a 'get to know you' mode with respect to our comfort levels with each other.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 28, 2007)

Pretty much. We have a passing knowledge of each other from our time in the caravan. I would suppose that it would be up to us to decide if we know each other more. 

It seems that we are all comfortable at the acquaintance stage.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 30, 2007)

Are we waiting for something in particular?  I hate to see our IG or OOC thread fall off the front page!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 30, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Are we waiting for something in particular?  I hate to see our IG or OOC thread fall off the front page!



My apologies for the slowdown, I've just hit a brief busy patch. Things are still on track, and I've responded IC to your latest post, s@squ@tch. As promised, I'll advance things away from the Boar's Bones and into the audience with Sir Tolgrith asap. It should be later tonight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 30, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> My apologies for the slowdown, I've just hit a brief busy patch. Things are still on track, and I've responded IC to your latest post, s@squ@tch. As promised, I'll advance things away from the Boar's Bones and into the audience with Sir Tolgrith asap. It should be later tonight.




No problem, just wanted to be sure you weren't waiting on some action from us.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 4, 2007)

YOA:  I posted this in the OOC for your other game but in case you see this one first:

Sorry for the delay in posting. No worries about losing interest - I'm hooked. Unfortunately, work put the smack-down on me last week. After work imposing one night of only 3 hours sleep followed an all-nighter, I was apparently worn down to the point I got sick. On the mend now, and will be posting shortly.

Azgulor


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 4, 2007)

Question: How much would a MW Cold Iron Longsword cost?

I'm curious to see if I calculated it correctly....

Also, glad to see that everyone is back from their Labor Day weekends -- lets get this show on the road and see what our characters can do!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 4, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Question: How much would a MW Cold Iron Longsword cost?
> 
> I'm curious to see if I calculated it correctly....



I figure it at 630 gp.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Also, glad to see that everyone is back from their Labor Day weekends -- lets get this show on the road and see what our characters can do!



Yes, my weekend was very full. New IC post coming this evening, stay tuned!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey all,

I have discovered a program called MapTool which I would like to try to use to create combat maps for this game. One of the things I can do is create tokens based on each character, and then freely move the tokens around the battlefield. This is obviously superior to the older way I had been making maps, using MSPaint (which basically required me to create a brand new map with every character's movement).

The tokens will be more interesting and personal if each of you could find a piece of artwork on the web to represent your PC. It's not a requirement, and if you can't do it, I could try to come up with something for you. But, I'd prefer you find your own, because then you're more likely to be satisfied with it.

Some good sources for artwork include WotC's online art galleries, and Google image searches. There's probably lots of other sources as well (suggestions welcome!), but you get the idea...

Much appreciated guys!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 6, 2007)

A place I like to look for character sketches is at Deviant Art's Fantasy Gallery. They always have some really nice things available if you sift through.

For Besik, I got this picture on Saimain's profile there. Real name Adele Lorienne S. Website at http://meadowhaven.net/


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 6, 2007)

*Image for Aelish*

This image is from one of WotC's Eberron covers. 
This will work.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 6, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

Here are the tokens for them.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 6, 2007)

Great responses so far on the art, guys! Thank you!

s@squ@tch gets bonus points for already formatting his pics into tokens for MapTool.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 6, 2007)

Shandul Endathar.

I'll just have to forgo the bonus points, since I don't have maptools!  

'Nock


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 7, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Shandul Endathar.
> 
> I'll just have to forgo the bonus points, since I don't have maptools!
> 
> 'Nock



Don't worry, they're just bonus brownie points. Nothing to see here...


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey all,

I'll need to know the answer to Percivillis' IC question before you move out from the fort. Namely, you want to leave now (late afternoon in game time) or wait until the next morning? Remember, it's 8 miles to the campsite.

Let me know...thanks!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

How many of our characters have mounts?

Percivilis and Jerivan's mounts are medium encumbered, so they travel at a speed of 35', so it would take a little over 2 hours to reach the campsite on horseback (without hustling).

If the rest of the party is mounted, then getting there this evening is doable, if it is on foot, then it probably won't happen, the 20' move party members will take ~ 4 hours.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a *Light War Horse* and each horse could take an extra person as a rider, perhaps.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I was looking through the RG, and I noticed that the dwarf (can't remember his name at the moment), Besik, and Shandul all do not have mounts, but they all do have a walking speed of 30'  (which is not much different than Percivilis' and Jerivan's Heavy Warhorse speed of 35' - with gear)  

So we could cover 8 miles in 2.5 hours w/o hustling.  Which is fairly doable.

But we could throw another person on each horse to save ourselves a half an hour, depending on how much total weight our dwarf barbarian comprises.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 7, 2007)

I could take Shandul ahead and carefully scout it out before you get there.
Then again - we would be separating...


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 7, 2007)

We might be able to borrow a horse or three from the Captain which would solve most of our problems?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

I checked, and Percivilis' horse can take 265 lb more before hitting heavy encumbrance, and Jerivan's horse can take 273 lb.

Again, that is IF their characters want to ride on a horse.  I'm assuming that the dwarf and Shandul will probably opt to walk.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure being the brave adventurers we are, and in doing this captain a huge favor, he would loan us horses. We should just tell the stableboy the captain said we can, see him wet himself in uncertainty.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 8, 2007)

Shandul can ride at a pinch but has never considered himself a horseman. In general, it's easier in the deep forest without a mount! So, unless there's some pressing reason to ride, he'll choose to walk.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 8, 2007)

Character pic for Aldur added to character sheet.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 8, 2007)

The only reason Aldur would bring a horse is to carry stuff.  Pride will make him keep up and if that doesn't work, then anger and spite!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like walking is the best course of action -- leaves all of the characters battle ready.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, so at least some of the PCs will be traveling on foot. That's fine. Shall I then assume that your expedition will begin the following morning? To leave on the current day would be to arrive at the campsite after dark, more than likely.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't care either way for Percivilis and Jerivan -- we could leave tonight and get there a bit after dark and not worry too much.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 8, 2007)

There's no real benefit to arriving in the dark - and we may miss, or even worse trample, tracks that we can't see.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 8, 2007)

"_Torches... as a beacon in the night to illuminate our way and to provide spotting for thine enemies._"

I am up for either. Going at night will get us on the way quicker and we can do recon sooner than later especially for the preservation of any tracks that may still be there. I have an Everburning torch and I use nothing in my off hand. We can get there, do some looking and set up camp away from the attack site. And  with the appropriate guard set for the night we have at least two of us have either Darkvision or Lowlight Vision, and few of us that do not. One elf who only needs 4 hours of rest.

Besides  night encounters are just sheer fun and deadly, and whose not up for a little bit'o that.  

Just a thought.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 8, 2007)

I concur but it if my gung-ho companions wish to go now, Aldur won't care.  He can see in the dark after all.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me which we do, since we can have watch, but it seems a little silly to have to travel there just to rest up. However, I understand the reason behind it. Besik doesn't care if they leave now or in the morning. He'd prefer to walk, though.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Lo and behold the Fellowship of the Vale*

Call me strange, but I was inspired.  Rough... but inspired.

"_Lo and behold the Fellowship of the Vale
Their presence like the lone everburing torch staying the shadows 
Forcing the creatures borne of darkness and shadows to retreat from their righteous hands
Strength and initiative is wrought in the name of of glory and freedom 

In the darkness of night they dare to tread 
Adventure waits and Death stalks, ebon, to challenge them
Their lives forfeit in their moments of weakness and vanity
True will their mercy stay lest their souls nigh shall be saved

He who find it fit to trespass shall find the Vale their loathed enemy
Great will be the challenges that the Fellowship shall endure 
For the gloaming creatures hunt, seeking their mortal prey
Where no man is welcome and their very souls be periled

Lo and behold the Fellowship of the Vale
Their presence like the lone everburing torch staying the shadows 
From the Ebon slumber shall they wake to find glory at their hands

Lo and behold the Fellowship of the Vale

Lo and behold the Fellowship of the Vale_"


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 10, 2007)

FreeXenon, you have the soul of a bard! 

It seems to me that the consensus runs a little toward leaving in the morning, with most of you noncomittal. So, morning it is. New IC post coming up shortly...


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm going to give Azgulor and Boddynock a little time before I post again IC.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 11, 2007)

My assumption is that everyone wants to follow Shandul's trail to the south, but I won't be able to post again until tomorrow. If anybody wants to add any additional role-playing to the current scene, that would be awesome. 

Also, if anyone wants to claim the silver dagger (or any of the other items Aldur found for that matter), please speak up.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey, Albatross! Wow, busy lately with the DM'ing, aren't you? Well, I've been looking for a game, and while it seems that this one is full up, would you perhaps consider me an alternate if, Orcus forbid, somebody should drop out?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 13, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Hey, Albatross! Wow, busy lately with the DM'ing, aren't you? Well, I've been looking for a game, and while it seems that this one is full up, would you perhaps consider me an alternate if, Orcus forbid, somebody should drop out?



Certainly! Just follow along with the game, and if something should come open, you'll be the first to know!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates over the last few days, guys. I had a busy weekend. I'm hoping to get a new post up later today!

YOA


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 19, 2007)

By 'later today' I of course meant Wednesday! 

New post up now, and the action is picking up!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow, Invisible Castle hates you guys! Those are the worst intiative rolls ever! 

Please post actions for Round 1. To avoid confusion, please include the coordinate of your ending square if you move. Remember, you can move through the bushes, counting that as difficult terrain.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the way this Map and Invisible Castle thing is working.

I mentioned this IC but I will mention it here as well. 

My Diplomacy skill is 14 and not 12 as your Invis Castle roll has it. That would make my result 15. I do not think it will change anything as they seem quite hostile.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 20, 2007)

YOA: Don't fret about the coordinates, I did the same thing on the first map I made with Maptools, luckily they have the "Add text" functionality.  I also noticed that some maps (even those set up with 5' grids) do not line up exactly with the grid that Maptools snaps onto it (even when you adjust the grid size), but overall it is a cool, free, tool.

Cool map and encounter setup, btw.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 20, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I like the way this Map and Invisible Castle thing is working.
> 
> I mentioned this IC but I will mention it here as well.
> 
> My Diplomacy skill is 14 and not 12 as your Invis Castle roll has it. That would make my result 15. I do not think it will change anything as they seem quite hostile.



Sorry about that, I went ahead and fixed the result in the relevant thread. However, you are right that it doesn't change the end result...COMBAT!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 20, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> YOA: Don't fret about the coordinates, I did the same thing on the first map I made with Maptools, luckily they have the "Add text" functionality.  I also noticed that some maps (even those set up with 5' grids) do not line up exactly with the grid that Maptools snaps onto it (even when you adjust the grid size), but overall it is a cool, free, tool.
> 
> Cool map and encounter setup, btw.



I had the same problem with the grid alignment. I guess you just have to sort of get it as close as you can...it seems to be working out alright. 

I agree as well that it is a cool map and encounter, but you'll have to thank the folks at Paizo for that.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 20, 2007)

That is what I expected. Thanks!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 20, 2007)

My metagame-y senses are telling that damage reduction is in play with these fey.

(Go-go cold iron longsword FTW!)


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 20, 2007)

Oohhh - I never even thought about that - No cold Iron for me.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 20, 2007)

Percivilis doesn't have cold iron either, but Jerivan's longsword is indeed cold iron (for killing demons, but also works on fey   )


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 20, 2007)

I have Admantine.   Silly Herald.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 21, 2007)

Azgulor, if you're only 5' stepping, you get two attacks at your full attack bonus. Have at 'em!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi guys, with a bit of combat now under our belts, I want to make a couple of comments/requests.

1. I'd like to go ahead and handle all the dice rolling, for the sake of consistency, and keeping all the numbers straight in my own mind. For those of you who rolled your own results in round 1, I used those rolls, but from here on out, I'd like to just handle all the rolls. I will continue to post links to Invisible Castle, if you want to check up on me. 

2. Running combat with 6th level PCs is a lot more complex than low-level PCs. Undoubtedly, I will make some mistakes here and there. If you see anything that you don't agree with (missed modifiers, etc.) please go ahead and call it to my attention. I may not even worry about a correction if the results don't change, but at least it will help me improve my accuracy for next time. My aim is to make everything as consistent and transparent as possible. Your (constructive) feedback is welcome!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 24, 2007)

OK, just saw this after my original post, please feel free to reroll for me, as they were somewhat lacking.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 26, 2007)

*Experience!*

You have defeated three Roseblood Sprites (a new monster). For this, each PC receives 360 xp, with Jerivan picking up 240 xp.

I have updated the first post of the Rogue's Gallery to track the experience and treasure gained by the party in the course of the adventure, so feel free to check there often for updates.

Thanks!
YOA


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 26, 2007)

*Itchy-Scratchy Poinson Healing Check*

I am very interested in having the time to attempt a Heal check to treat the poison. Would I have a chance for that?

Treat Itchy Poison from Fey Arrow (1d20+11=30)


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 26, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am very interested in having the time to attempt a Heal check to treat the poison. Would I have a chance for that?
> 
> Treat Itchy Poison from Fey Arrow (1d20+11=30)



You would indeed! Sorry for not giving you the chance to so before imposing the secondary poison effects. I will modify the last post right now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea for me.   
Thanks! 

Actually getting to use the heal skill is a very useful way is teh kewl.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

Boddynock - feel free to save your CLW, Percivilis can use a CMW on you.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Boddynock - feel free to save your CLW, Percivilis can use a CMW on you.



Thanks, s@s, but it's actually in character for Shandul to try to heal himself first.

Of course, if IC offers a series of 1s, he might then turn to Percivilis.


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 2, 2007)

Must...post.  Bloodlust...fading, must find DM...

RRRRRAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Give me foes to smite, damn you!


I feel better now.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hiatus*

Hello, all!

I apologize for my absence these last few days, but unfortunately life has thrown my family a bit of a curve ball.

What should have been a routine visit to the pediatrician for my 6-month old son has become a bit of a scare. The doctor is concerned about the size and shape of his head, and so we are undergoing tests. First a CT Scan, then an MRI, and now we are awaiting results to see where we go from here. I have had to put the gaming on hold for a bit while dealing with all of this, and I'm trying to spend more time in support of my family.

Please don't delete the bookmarks for this game, as I will return when I can. Hopefully, we will get good test results, and all will return to normal shortly.

Thank you all for understanding!
YOA


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope everything turns out OK for you.   
That is not a good thing to have to worry about. 

I'll be here waiting. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 3, 2007)

YOA, don't give the gaming a second thought - it's nothing more than a diversion. Your son, your family, are what's really important.

Thanks for letting us know. Good luck.

'Nock


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree w/ 'Nock -- come back when you are able and surrounded by health.


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 4, 2007)

Best wishes, YOA.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.  Take care of your son - we'll be ready when you are.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 5, 2007)

*Update*

Everyone,

First, thanks to you all for the kind words and well-wishing. I really appreciate them, and so does my family. It's great to feel like I'm a part of a community of friends, even though none of you actually know me beyond the screen name. That's part of why I wouldn't do my PbP gaming anywhere else. 

Now, an update on my son's health: The CTScan looks promising, but it didn't quite have good enough resolution to rule out hydrocephalus. Hence, the MRI, and now we are awaiting the results of that test (hopefully today!) Our hope is that our son does not have hydrocephalus, but even if he does not, the next step is physical therapy (for some tightness in his neck muscles, and some slight delays in gross motor skills such as rolling over, etc.), and likely a fitting for an orthotic helmet to help reshape his developing skull. Okay, that's probably more than any of you really wanted to know, but there you go.

So, what about gaming? Well, now that the initial emotional shock has abated, and we are dealing with the situation day by day, I think I can get back in the swing of things, at least a little bit. I'm going to start by resuming posting in the games for which I am a player, and see how that works out. I'm not ready to resume DMing, which is considerably more time intensive, but if things work out well, I'd love to get things going again. For my players, please keep an eye on the OOC threads, hopefully it won't be too long. For Insight, s@squ@tch, and my fellow players in those respective games, Droban and Alessin should have posts up soon.

Again, thanks to all of you for your kindness and understanding!


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that the news so far is promising. It's good that whatever ails your son was caught early in development and that whatever steps can be taken while he is still so young. Best of luck, hope that MRI shows you nothing but sunshine and flowers and other various niceties.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 5, 2007)

As ethandrew said, good luck!


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad that there is a ray of hope. I hope the tests turn out well.
We will be thinking about you. 

Have a great weekend.


----------

